# Lining wooden molds with silicone....



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=67762&hl=

You probably have to be logged on to soapdishforum.com to view this. I am trying this!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Vicki!!! I am going to do this too. What a great idea. 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

i just called DH so he can pick up some silicone. That is such an awesome idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the idea. However, I'm going to let all of you try it first and let me know what you think. 

I would like to move away from the MM (but keep the same size bars) and this seems like such a great concept. Please let me know how this works for you!

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep am thinking of this too. just wondering if it puts of any scents to the soap.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome! I will have to try it!

Bethany


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to wait too. I have been reading about this and there have been a few folks that have had some difficulties with it. I'm using the funky foam right now and it's doing fine, but if you guys really can just dump it out of the mold I will be all over it! BTW.... get on the 'dish. There is TONS of useful info on there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried it. BUT because my molds come apart I couldn't get it on well enough and still be able to assemble/disassemble them. I keep meaning to try it again on a one piece mold. It is hard to get the silicone nice and smooth. And if you get one bit sticking up don't dare pick at it because before you know it you will have peeled off a huge area. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara they are using it on MM also.

I am talking to hubby about it today  He has already tweaked my new molds twice for me, I am to use this one right now before he makes the other 5 I want  Do I dare silicone it and it be ruined  Yep  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, my husband can make/build anything. I would love new molds but I'm not asking him to make anything new until I know what I want and if it works.

Try it Vicki, try it. 

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, it won't be ruined. You can peel that stuff off pretty easy. And the little that won't peel off can easily be sanded off. This I know. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Husband is bringing it home tonight. He said it should be easy to get it nice and flat by putting alcohol on your putty knife. He is a contactor and remoldes bathrooms etc, so he is really good at caulking. And I did the old storke the ego thing, that I would love for him to do mine since he is soo much better at getting pretty caulking lines than me  Gosh I hope this works like they are saying, I PM'ed one of the gals that did this originally and her molds are still working great....Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I sure hope that it works- I can just make the molds I want, and not have to think about freezer paper. I wonder if hers worked so well because her soap was a harder recipe, or because she does OP?


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about using alcohol on the putty knife. I have homemade hinged molds with removable ends. I've siliconed the end pieces, but have never gotten it smooth enough to feel comfortable coating the whole mold.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, Vicki, beloved herd queen....inquiring minds want to know :yeahthat

Did you line some wood molds with silicone???? Did you use them???? Did they work???

I am waiting to hear how it turned out. I don't have nor want to spend the big bucks on some of the wonderful molds I see on some of these sites. So I need to make my own and if the silicone thing works woo hoo. It will be much easier for me as a carpenter :yes

I am hoping to make some log molds and some slab molds. But waiting patiently for your comments on the silicone thing.

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes.....I want to know too since new molds are on my list this year. I don't want to line and if I can make something myself I'll save a bundle. Dh picked up some wood today to make a small 1lb log box today. But it is toooooo cold to do the silicone thing. His workshop is not heated that well and the stuff is too smelly for in the house I think. He's hoping he can do it at someone else's place this week. But I want it NOW. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry we were swamped this weekend. I promise as soon as I get this done I will tell everyone how it went...I am soo hoping this goes as well as I am being told it does....works well that is . Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I did the silicone tub stuff to my wooden mold turned out great I think was easy and used soapy water to smooth. Now today will be the real test as the rebatch is going in and we'll see if it will come out. Will let you all know.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

woo hoo, can't wait to hear how it turned out.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking forward to reading the results too!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:handclap :woohoo It works great!! I was too impatient and couldn't wait for it to completely cool so was still a tad warm and came out just fine am leaving the rest to finish cooling in the mold. but this is fantastic. ( I could do this because it was rebatch soap and not cp so just needs to be back to room temp to unmold. )


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Detail. Must have details.

Is your mold one piece? How ever did you get the silicone on? Just seems impossible if your mold is one piece to get it all smooth and in the corners.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No my mold is not one piece will have to get pictures of it for you all Hubby made it for me and routed out wood so it has curved edges to it. but should be hard to silicone a sq or retangular mold just use your fingers to get the corners nice and use soapy soapy water to smooth it out.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

So cool!!! I have been waiting to hear how this worked. Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

YEP WORKED GREAT


----------

